

NGINX has a bug-tracker - davidcoallier
http://trac.nginx.org/nginx

======
ZoFreX
Is this new, or unusual? Not disparaging the submission, just wondering why.

~~~
davidcoallier
There was no bug tracker for nginx apart from the mailing lists up until 8
days ago :-) That's a pretty good and important addition for the project to
engage with the community in my opinion.

------
smoyer
I always assumed it didn't need one since it had no bugs ;)

